# will it ever stop raining??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm getting sick of it now! It has rained since December, but last week it finally stopped and showed signs of spring. Last night the rain came back and looks set to stay for a while  At least its not too cold I s'pose, but FFS last year at this time the kids were in the pool and our visitors were sunburnt! We're still in jeans, boots and jumpers this year - and rain coats and wellies!

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

The up side is, for us anyway, that we are getting a tremendous number of those jobs done indoors that have been "put off 'till a rainy day" from the last ten years of sunny winters! My carpentry shop has never had so much use. I have been moved to putting a stove in there though


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm getting sick of it now! It has rained since December, but last week it finally stopped and showed signs of spring. Last night the rain came back and looks set to stay for a while  At least its not too cold I s'pose, but FFS last year at this time the kids were in the pool and our visitors were sunburnt! We're still in jeans, boots and jumpers this year - and rain coats and wellies!
> 
> Jo xxx


Sorry to hear that Jo!! It's a beautiful sunny day here - now where did I put my shorts and suncream?????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Taurian said:


> Sorry to hear that Jo!! It's a beautiful sunny day here - now where did I put my shorts and suncream?????



shut up!!!! :boxing: 

Jo xxxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> shut up!!!! :boxing:
> 
> Jo xxxx


Here in hampshire a sunny perfect spring day. Daffodils hosting in clouds


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm getting sick of it now! It has rained since December, but last week it finally stopped and showed signs of spring. Last night the rain came back and looks set to stay for a while  At least its not too cold I s'pose, but FFS last year at this time the kids were in the pool and our visitors were sunburnt! We're still in jeans, boots and jumpers this year - and rain coats and wellies!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I'm afraid I really wasn't prepared for a winter this wet. And whilst I have got loads of jobs lined up for 'rainy days', I just feel so fed up and lethargic when the weather sets in, that I don't do them anyway!
Good news is that we should have a nice day tomorrow Jo, and as you say, at least it's not coldout:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately it's raining here today. No good with 3 dogs wanting to go in/out! still @ least the power didn't go off 'till ?I'd boiled the kettle.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, unfortunately it's raining here today. No good with 3 dogs wanting to go in/out! still @ least the power didn't go off 'till ?I'd boiled the kettle.


Oh yes, the dog is more miserable than me! Doesn't it get you down the constant door opening, only for the dog to slope back in again.

Fingers crossed the rain doesn't get heavy so the satellite goes. At least there's a good game of footy this afternoon! 

Right, off to sort out boxes in the spare bedroom.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just to make you feel better the situation hasn't been any better in Blighty. Look at this article from Britain's most reliable source of information - *The Sun*

Coldest winter for 30 years | The Sun |News

There were lots of articles about this, but I chose the Sun for the great vocabulary that it uses!! You just don't see all of those expressions - clichés (crippling, chaos, see the mercury drop below...) anywhere else except the good old *SUN*


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Here in hampshire a sunny perfect spring day. Daffodils hosting in clouds


Isn't it just LOL.....still I'm hoping the Hampshire weather goes back to Spain very soon as we're back out there for Easter LOL


----------



## Bexnshim (Mar 21, 2010)

Move to the Canaries we have had lovely weather all winter!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's gorgeous here today



at the moment


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> it's gorgeous here today
> 
> 
> 
> at the moment


Aye, it's right canny about three hours south of you as well:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its rather nice here this morning actually???!!! Will it last????

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Clear blue skies and sun here to whoooo hooooo :dance:


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Spain can't always have sunny days every day and your bound to have rain from time to time, even constant rain nonstop, so please stop moaning like a typical brit lol!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Spain can't always have sunny days every day and your bound to have rain from time to time, even constant rain nonstop, so please stop moaning like a typical brit lol!!!



Maybe you should stop acting like a spoilt teenager and making rash generalisations ? The British and the Spanish alike, talk about the weather all the time.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I went into the Ferreteria this very morning and the first thing the nice lady said was that it was nice to see the sun for a change and that it had been the wettest winter *ever* in Andalucia:_ Ipso facto._..if the weather is worthy of comment it will get commented on in any language, in any country, when human beings get together.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ValL said:


> Maybe you should stop acting like a spoilt teenager and making rash generalisations ? The British and the Spanish alike, talk about the weather all the time.


Bit harsh, don't you think????????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Spain can't always have sunny days every day and your bound to have rain from time to time, even constant rain nonstop, so please stop moaning like a typical brit lol!!!


you mean in the same vain as this quote ? 

In a word no, I don't think it was a harsh reply to statement by the poster. If you don't like it then feel free to report it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ValL said:


> you mean in the same vain as this quote ?
> 
> In a word no, I don't think it was a harsh reply to statement by the poster. If you don't like it then feel free to report it.


No.... I don't think it deserves a report ValL, I was just surprised at such a strong comment to a silly post.
And I'm also surprised at the comment above!!
Never mind, I just won't bother looking at this thread again, but it might be an idea to lighten up a bit.
Just a a suggestion....


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh dear you read a comment you dont like, then you comment on it and then you still are not happy, with the reply, who has the problem here ? maybe we all need to lighten up a bit. My apologies all round.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

ValL said:


> you mean in the same vain as this quote ?
> 
> In a word no, I don't think it was a harsh reply to statement by the poster. If you don't like it then feel free to report it.


tranquila chica, tranquila :bathbaby: - the poster was chilled. He put a 'lol' at the end.

And more laid back :couch2: and helpful than pesky you could not be 

By the way here in Hampshire it is raining 

Sorry Val your post overtook mine. Alls well that ends well - god I sound like my grandma


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

And to think the day started off quite nice.......now its grey but hey ho tomorrow's another day ;-))


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

I bet Willie hasn't got any rain in Florida........well maybe the flash showers but from what I recall they were always very welcome and helped cool one down ;-))


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JazII said:


> I bet Willie hasn't got any rain in Florida........well maybe the flash showers but from what I recall they were always very welcome and helped cool one down ;-))


no rain in Orlando today - but it was 98% humidity earlier

& no warmer than here


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> no rain in Orlando today - but it was 98% humidity earlier
> 
> & no warmer than here


Ooops.....but no doubt he's still having a fantastic holiday


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

The Argentines talk about the weather all the time. Everytime it rains, they moan and groan. They could never cope with the British weather that's for sure !!!!

Today is 24 degrees, blue skies and sunshine - and you will still see people wearing coats because it is supposed to be autumn. 



country boy said:


> I went into the Ferreteria this very morning and the first thing the nice lady said was that it was nice to see the sun for a change and that it had been the wettest winter *ever* in Andalucia:_ Ipso facto._..if the weather is worthy of comment it will get commented on in any language, in any country, when human beings get together.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

ValL said:


> Maybe you should stop acting like a spoilt teenager and making rash generalisations ? The British and the Spanish alike, talk about the weather all the time.


Spoilt teenager lol!!! don't me laugh mate!!! I'm just being honest that's all idiot!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Spoilt teenager lol!!! don't me laugh mate!!! I'm just being honest that's all idiot!


Hey you need to chill out.... weather is a nice gentle topic

:focus:


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Methinks he is an "Agent Provocateur"...best ignored!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ChungyUK said:


> Spain can't always have sunny days every day and your bound to have rain from time to time, even constant rain nonstop, so please stop moaning like a typical brit lol!!!


Apparently, according to the Spanish media and its been plastered all over the papers and the news programmes, Spain is having the worst rainfall for 60 years. There have been serious floods, landslides and and certainly in my area the emergency services have had to carry out a good many air lifts to save lives, infact there have been lives lost! So I dont think its a few Brits having a moan!

jo xxxx


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Listen I am chill but that guy shouldn't said that....that was so uncalled for. I meant what I said as a joke and nothing personal. Didn't no one notice the lol included on the my comment.

At the end of the day if it rains all the time then so be it...what can you do. It always rains in the UK but hey I'm used to it so why moan about it. Its annoying of course but theres nothing I can do to make it rain free.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ChungyUK said:


> Listen I am chill but that guy shouldn't said that....that was so uncalled for. I meant what I said as a joke and nothing personal. Didn't no one notice the lol included on the my comment.
> 
> At the end of the day if it rains all the time then so be it...what can you do. It always rains in the UK but hey I'm used to it so why moan about it. Its annoying of course but theres nothing I can do to make it rain free.



Well we'll put it down to a communication issue, its not good to call someone an idiot. But the thread is about rain, I started it and thats what we're talking about. Thats what we do on forums, discuss a topic! We didnt think you could stop the rain which is why we didnt ask you to lol, nor will our talking about it stop it, but we'll talk about it and moan about it nonetheless, if thats ok

Jo xxx


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Fine by me but its not nice also to call someone a spoilt teenager is it now?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Fine by me but its not nice also to call someone a spoilt teenager is it now?


If you read back you will see I apologised. I will again ... I am sorry I called you a spolit teenager.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ChungyUK said:


> Fine by me but its not nice also to call someone a spoilt teenager is it now?


Hun, you can call me a spoilt teenager anytime you like - I'd be flattered!!! Now, if you dont mind, I'm gonna close this thread cos it has in fact stopped raining


Jo


----------

